# Take A Ride On A New Luxury Train From Hungary To Iran



## TinCan782 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not that I would want to go to Tehran...

Take A Ride On A New Luxury Train From Hungary To Iran Where A Ticket Costs Up To $40,000

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/golden-eagle-luxury-train-from-budapest-to-tehran-2014-10?op=1#ixzz3GMUYjsrZ


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 16, 2014)

Do they take AGR Points???


----------



## jis (Oct 16, 2014)

Getting a visa to Iran is time consuming, specially getting the authorization number which takes 30 to 40 business days. Once you have the authorization number getting the actual visa from the Pakistan Embassy in Washington DC takes only 2 or 3 days, and I'd have to get a second Passport, since my current Passport which has a stamp of entry into Israel would be summarily rejected by countries like Saudi Arabia and Iran. At present there is no travel restriction to Iran imposed on US citizens by the US (unlike say, travel to Cuba). It could be a fun trip though rather expensive. I'd have no problem going to Iran per se. After all several of my friends, mostly Iranian or married to an Iranian, and a couple of Indians and two born in the USA whites have done so and lived to tell about it. But this would not be very high on my bucket list at the present time.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 16, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Do they take AGR Points???


Do they take? Do you EARN AGR points? :giggle:

40K!!!


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't see where it says up to $40,000, but it does say they start at $14,000.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 17, 2014)

The headline says it and, one of the photo captions...

"The basic ticket costs $14,333, but if you want extras like a private bathrooms and concierge service, the price can shoot up to $40,000, according to Reuters."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 17, 2014)

VentureForth said:


> I don't see where it says up to $40,000, but it does say they start at $14,000.


That must be in Coach. Wonder if they charge extra for salad and drinks? LOL


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 20, 2014)

Definitely a one-of-a-kind experience and obviously there's a market for it since tickets sold out in 10 days. Looks like they'll be running another one next spring. A venture like this relies on the fact that the rest of the world doesn't have the same squeamishness about "that part of the world" as Americans do. That said, the route does stay well north of the current Syria/Iraq hotspots.

If I had the time/money, I'd sign up for this in a heartbeat. But in addition to the rail fare, you'd have to factor in flights to Budapest and from Tehran, which would set you back another couple of grand for Americans. (This trip probably was mostly made up of Europeans, I'd guess.)


----------



## rrdude (Oct 20, 2014)

Gawd how I wish Via Rail would honor Amtra*c*k points.

In your mind, what's the BEST ALTERNATIVE to burn Amtra*c*k points, _*other than*_ using for Amta*c*k travel? And Dave, don't post, "Transferring the points to me.........."

Gift cards? Hotel?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

Transfer the points to me...  but only if they're Amtrak, not Amtra*c*k, points.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hotels and Rent Cars are probably your best alternative to Amtrak/Amtrack travel!


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Iran via Turkey seems like it would be an interesting trip. It's my understanding that Iran is having something of a rail renaissance of its own, and to Tehran will be through mountains.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 21, 2014)

How'd you like to take the wife to Iran? Grounds for divorce it says here!

Going to Iran or anywhere in the Middle East no matter how luxurious the Train, isn't in my top 10,000 Bucket List items!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 23, 2014)

rrdude said:


> And Dave, don't post, "Transferring the points to me.........."


Now would I ever say that? :huh: You can just give me a $160,000 ticket in The Penthouse Suite! 

Of course it earns AGR points. Just put it on your AGR MasterCard! :giggle:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 24, 2014)

rrdude said:


> Gawd how I wish Via Rail would honor Amtra*c*k points.
> 
> In your mind, what's the BEST ALTERNATIVE to burn Amtra*c*k points, _*other than*_ using for Amta*c*k travel? And Dave, don't post, "Transferring the points to me.........."
> 
> Gift cards? Hotel?


Why did you bold the "c" in "Amtrack" which is the wrong name anyway?


----------

